# Horns versus Antlers



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Does it bother anyone else when hunters call the antlers on deer, horns???

I have a buddy that hunts with me that always calls the antlers horns, it's like fingernails on a chalkboard irritating to me, I can't help it.  

You never hear it used in reverse, "that sheep has nice antlers" "or look at the antlers on that Texas longhorn bull"

So why do hunters use the term horns (many on this site) for antlers, I would like to know, where did it all start and come from??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe they're just lazy,and don't fell like pronouncing 2 syllables  
or mabye there are some who can't


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

When I talk about the growth on the top of a buck's head, I refer to it as a nice "RACK" as in.......She really has a nice RACK!!!!!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Quite honestly I am not sure that everyone understands the difference in the two terms. They may view them as interchangeable. That is my guess.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim, maybe he does it because he knows it drives you nuts!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont hunt, but its similar to when people call motors on boats engines. Even though thats what they are. Its still kinda drives me nuts!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

This post reminds me how it bugs me to hear guys call "Canada goose deeks" the dreaded "Canadian goose deeks"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BigChessie,

You won't like this birder lady!  

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art13652.asp


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

one of the guys I know calls the antlers "bone" like he will say all I saw was bone coming through the woods!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Soap, are you saying it should be called an engine or a motor? Cause it is an engine. Motors are electric, engines are powered by fuel.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Lundy I'm just kinda wondering....ummmm lets see how do I put this.......hmmmmm What the heck are you doing a womens website? lol
After reading that I'm thinking the best name to give them is......DRT! 
If you don't know what "DRT" is...post up what you may think it is, lol This could be interesting. lol If you happen to know what it is, just say so BUT don't post it up.lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Chessie,

Your post got me wondering about geese. I didn't have any idea, (non- water-fowler) of Canada or Canadian for geese so I did a goggle search and found about an equal spread in terminology. It was pretty clear though the original correct way is Canada Goose.

DRT, I have no clue, but I'll start thinking about it


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

flypilot33 said:


> Soap, are you saying it should be called an engine or a motor? Cause it is an engine. Motors are electric, engines are powered by fuel.


Well fine then I guess I will call it an engine now too......


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

liquidsoap said:


> I dont hunt, but its similar to when people call motors on boats engines. Even though thats what they are. Its still kinda drives me nuts!


a ''motor'' is an electrical devise while an ''engine'' is a fuel powered devise!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> a ''motor'' is an electrical devise while an ''engine'' is a fuel powered devise!!


Hmmmm Calling it an engine just seems wrong to me  

O well, I am still going to call it motor!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I may be wrong. I looked up engine and motor and a motor can really go either way at least from what I found.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Mercury Marine said:


> Manufacturers of outboards motors and MerCruiser inboard engines


It uses both, how about we settle it and call them outboars or inboards


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> a ''motor'' is an electrical devise while an ''engine'' is a fuel powered devise!!


So them old geezers doin' 35 on I70 are drivin' _engine homes_? And those noisy off-road bike races are really _engi-cross _? But railroad trains get pulled with a _motor_?  

BTW, the geese got their name from a man named Canada, not the country. Canada geese is correct, Canadian geese is not. I think we prolly got more of 'em in Ohio than they do up there anyway, eh.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The kurrect name for that thing attiched to duh transum of yer boat(s) is kallda "Mo-Tah". Any true blu honest to guudnest Rednek noes that! Just ax Raider   You Yung Rasculs need sum edjerkation.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, I'll settle this once and for all. 
Having worked in the power generation business designing electric motors for 6 years and the last 23 in aviation designing jet engines, it's safe to say, I have a little knowlege in this area.  
An engine and a motor are essentially the same thing. They both convert and energy source to mechanical motion...and there you have it.

Now antlers and horns are a different story.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I've noticed the majority of people in Wisconsin and Minnesota call 'em "Horns." I deer hunt annually in Wisconsin and I just laugh when they say, "Man, you shoulda seen the horns on that one....Oh, I just want the horns, anyone want the meat?" I ask 'em, "Those horns, were they air or electric? Were they on a Chevy or a Ford?" They look at me crazy when I say, "Dude, you shoulda seen the rack on that one..." I'll get in return, "Was she blonde or brunette?"  I ain't seen nothin' like it in my life....LOL


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

It probably comes from such famous Deer names such as"Old Mossy Horns" or the "Hole in the Horn Buck"....just a guess.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I know the difference and being in the natural resource field, i tend to run into this often, however I will use the term "horns" when I am in a good or joking mood, or trying to be a *******. haha I usually always call them antlers, unless talking to friends.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have always used the term "horns" when refering to the antlers on a deer. I never knew anyone had a problem with it until I started reading this forum. I don't know where I got it from or why I say it but thats just the way it always comes out. Guess us ******** just got our own terminoligy.


----------

